# Grieder Flyer Tricycle



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2019)

A friend picked up this cool tricycle.  We are wondering the year and if it pays to restore?  Not much shown on the internet.  

Any information is appreciated.

Merry Christmas- Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> A friend picked the cool tricycle up.  We are wondering the year and if it pays to restore?  Not much shown on the internet.
> Any information is appreciated.
> 
> Thank- Mike



Where's the pic Mike?


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2019)

Posted them up Shawn?


----------



## bike (Dec 20, 2019)

Nice wall hanger with a cool badge

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Posted them up Shawn?



I see them now. Looks like a late '40s/early '50s tricycle. This was built right up there where Memory Lane is held. I'm not seeing this being worth restoring. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks Shawn, I’ll share with the owner, agree with @bike the badge is nice.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 20, 2019)

The Grieder Flyer trikes were the only ones I ever remember seeing with solid wheels all around. A neighbor boy had one of these in a larger size back when we were growing up in the 1950s. I don't believe the seat on this one is original...looks like it came off a Junior Toy trike by the seat top design. All the Grieder Flyer trikes I've seen always had a vinyl covered seat similar to this one: https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/1315869_222-grieder-flyer-tricycle

Not sure how many years these were produced but you don't see many of them around for sale.

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks Dave, I thought the solid rims, wide bars and those hubcaps made it a bit more collectible.
I appreciate the link.
Merry Christmas- Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> The Grieder Flyer trikes were the only ones I ever remember seeing with solid wheels all around. A neighbor boy had one of these in a larger size back when we were growing up in the 1950s. I don't believe the seat on this one is original...looks like it came off a Junior Toy trike by the seat top design. All the Grieder Flyer trikes I've seen always had a vinyl covered seat similar to this one: https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/1315869_222-grieder-flyer-tricycle
> 
> Not sure how many years these were produced but you don't see many of them around for sale.
> 
> Dave



It sold for $50. A pint of red automotive paint and hardner will be more than that. V/r Shawn


----------

